# Linework Training



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

In lineman trade school training, did they ever energize the lines in the training yard/pole yard when doing training?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Long ago when I did the work the lines were only turned off by nature. Everything we did was hot from the beginning. Not to say that they do not have you on the ground and watching the LM your serving. You watch with curiosity in the beginning then when the light bulb goes off; you watch to see how they do the job with out dying cause soon your going to be up there. My schooling was with a REC in Iowa. (rural electric cooperative)
If your going to a trade school I doubt you will be working on live lines. In the beginning it is hard enough to get up and down the pole with out kissing it. 

Always keep the pole away from you.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There's a facility close by us that trains pole climbing & work.
It's a telco facility. 
Nothing's hot.

I'd imagine each entity has their own setup to suit their needs. Going with a POCO (hydro to speak your tongue) I'm sure it's going to be hot at some point, and maybe even from the start, so you never get over confident with respect to voltage.

Glad to hear a 24 year old is going to do this. 
Best of success & stay safe up there up there.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> There's a facility close by us that trains pole climbing & work.
> It's a telco facility.
> Nothing's hot.
> 
> ...


Its been a dream I had growing up since I was in grade 4, and now since there is an increasing demand for linemen, I had to take the opportunity, ive always wanted to do chopper work too, barehanding a 765kV transmission line on a chopper just sounds god like


----------

